# Ys624t for sale in Cranbrook.



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Owner is asking 800.00 bucks. Looks to be in good condition overall from pics. Owner has put in an impeller mod and says the impeller is in good shape but these model had close to .25 of an inch between the impeller and Auger housing.

My gf thinks i’m nuts for considering another blower because I just sold a Honda HS828 and have a near new hss928. Just like the look if this and it could be a good score if in good shape

Also found a late 2020 YT624 for sale that is mint. I haven never seen a used Yammy come up for sale in southern BC in two years of perusing ads, and in the last 24 hours two are now for sale? Cool.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

I didn't know Yamaha made snowblowers until recently. I think you have a serious issue and need to quit cold turkey🤣! 

I'm too cheap to pay that sort of coin for a snowblower.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

you should get it


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

KJSeller said:


> I didn't know Yamaha made snowblowers until recently. I think you have a serious issue and need to quit cold turkey🤣!
> 
> I'm too cheap to pay that sort of coin for a snowblower.


But, but…I got full asking price for my HS828 plus an extra 5 bucks for delivering it though Gotta justify it any way I can haha. I will be driving through the area for Christmas and will take a look if it’s still for sale. 

Also looking at Simplicity and Ariens for back up blowers in a smaller size


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Sounds like you have an addiction. I get it. Good luck! Blowers anonymous... Lol


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

If you have the money go for it. They are amazing machines. That one looks even older than mine (1998) but overall in very good shape.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

It has sold Was a front runner for a smaller back up machine but too far away for me to see during the week. Two mountain passes away.
It was definitely in very good shape for it’s age.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

KJSeller said:


> Sounds like you have an addiction. I get it. Good luck! Blowers anonymous... Lol


I am sure there is a 12 track program


----------

